# Bose Accoustimass blowing fuse...



## gtcoatie (Feb 28, 2011)

I have a Lifestyle 25. The bass unit has a 3amp 250v fuse that everytime I plug it up, it blows. Anyone experienced this? Have any ideas?


----------



## octaneman (May 13, 2009)

Hi gtcoatie


Make sure you are using the proper power pack for your electrical outlet and the voltage selector switch settings are correct. If all checks out then the system could have blown the bridge rectifier in the power supply. If its still under warranty have it serviced by a professional service tech.


----------



## gtcoatie (Feb 28, 2011)

It came with just the cord that runs to the wall, no voltage regulator. I will check the switch settings...do you know where I can find it ? I have it apart.

No warranty left. Any insight on the bridge rectifer?


----------



## octaneman (May 13, 2009)

The voltage selector switch should be at the back of the unit, if it doesn't have it then the unit is not set up for European outlets. The bridge rectifier is located right after the fuse on the power supply. It usually has 4 pins but there can be more, you should see a positive and negative sign written on it along with 2 AC sign waves. To test it you will need to desolder it off the board and use your meter to test it. 

Note: Discharge the main filter capacitor before you work on desoldering the bridge. Remember the first rule when dealing with electricity. SAFETY FIRST !


To test the bridge set your meter on the diode scale, place the red lead to one of the AC pins and the negative lead to the positive output pin. Your meter should give you a reading one way but not the other. Repeat the test by putting the positive lead of the meter to the negative output pin and the negative lead to the second AC input pin. Again you should have a reading one way but not the other. The third test is to connect your meter leads to positive pin and negative pin on the output side, you should get a reading one way but not the other. The last test is to connect your meter leads to the AC input pins, the meter should read open on both pins even with leads reversed, if any readings are present on the AC side then its gone. The meter readings should give you the bias voltages on each of the pin pairs which will indicate its good. But if you reverse your leads there should be no reading, if you get readings on your meter when leads are reversed in any of your tests then the bridge is gone.


post back your findings.


----------

